
The Immutability of Math and How Almost Everything Else Will Pass - idlecool
http://www.forbes.com/sites/vivekravisankar/2016/05/31/the-immutability-of-math-and-how-almost-everything-else-will-pass/#64e6876b20c8
======
positivity89
Good resource list at the end of this article for people who want to become
better at math/coding:

Resources to Help Boost Confidence in Math:

Forget what you learned in school (memorizing theorems or trig identities
won’t help you). Instead, learn to recognize problems and choose the right
formula.

Read great books (Links to free versions in the article)

    
    
          Art of Problem Solving
    
          Mathematics for Computer Science (free eBook)
    
          Godel Escher Bach (free eBook)

------
shashwat986
This is something lots of people often fail to mention. Mathematics is
actually quite important to most aspects of computer science. In fact, even
though there is no ​ _need_ ​ for developers to know advanced mathematics, it
certainly is one of the more important foundations of fields like data
analysis, game programming, virtual reality, or machine learning.

